# 5-5-13 Covert card pulls



## Art Vandelay (May 5, 2013)

Came across a set of fawn tracks, seems a little early for them little boogers. Also found the back end of the leak in my pond, not sure if I'm gonna try and fix it or not yet. I kinda like the cam setup as it is.
2013 Red 40





















2013 Black 60


----------



## Art Vandelay (May 5, 2013)

2012 Red 40













2012 Black 60


----------



## Art Vandelay (May 5, 2013)

2012 Reveal


----------



## farmer steve (May 6, 2013)

wow Art, looks like like a friggin wildlife zoo out there. great pics. i did look up the covert cams on line they look pretty good.have to talk to the "Boss"


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (May 6, 2013)

Time to hammer the Coyote. Although it is a nice pic of him. The others will be ready come dear season :hmm3grin2orange:. (Not to mention the turkey's look ready NOW, depending on the season in your area!) Thanks for posting


----------

